# Outlook will not work.



## hem_eam (Dec 19, 2010)

I recently bought a new laptop computer (Windows 7). I installed Microsoft Office 2010 on it. I contacted Verizon FIOS to get help setting up Outlook 2010, Outlook 2010 would not work so they had me reset my password. Now, after changing my password, Outlook 2010 still doesn't work on my new laptop, and it stopped working on my old laptop (Windows XP, Outlook Express 6), and it stopped working on my desktop computer (Windows Vista, Windows Mail 6).

The Verizon FIOS tech support people are telling me I have a problem with Outlook, but Outlook was working fine on my other computers until they had me change my password. They can't fix it. I'm really stuck. 

Outlook is giving me an error that sounds like I'm entering the wrong password, but I'm not.

These are the errors I'm getting...

Log onto incoming mail server (POP3): Your e-mail server rejected your login. Verify your user name and password for this account in Account Settings. The server responded: -ERR [AUTH] Authentication failed

Send test e-mail message: Cannot send the message. Verify the e-mail address in your account properties. The server responded: 550 5.7.1 Authentication Required


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

I'd say there is an issue with the password you were given. Have you tried using your old user name & password.


----------



## hem_eam (Dec 19, 2010)

Actually, while they were troubleshooting my Outlook problem, we tried fixing it by changing the password several times. After the third or fourth time (I lost count) of trying to fix the problem by changing the password, I changed the password back to what it was originally; so, I am in effect, using my "old user name and password".

The user name and password that I have allows me to access my online Verizon Account so I believe it's okay. I can see my emails via my online Verizon account. I just can't use Outlook to get to my emails.

Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Did you try this: Verizon | FiOS Internet - Set up Verizon Online Email with Outlook 2010


----------



## hem_eam (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes. I did all those steps repeatedly with the Verizon Tech Support people. I called once, and then I tried chatting with them later that day (Hoping I would come across someone more knowledgeable than the first technician I talked to). Neither one of them could get it to work, and they both blamed it on Outlook.

I've tried all those steps on my own numerous times since then with the same unsatisfactory result.

I'm not sure what to do next since the Verizon technical experts can't figure it out.

I do appreciate your help.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you tried doing a Office repair?


----------



## hem_eam (Dec 19, 2010)

I did not do that before. So I opened my control panel, found Microsoft Office 2010, and clicked on Repair. The first time I tried this, I forgot to close Outlook and the Repair stopped. I closed Outlook and the Repair continued until it was complete. I restarted my computer, opened Outlook, tried to add an account, and got the same errors as before. 

I tried the Office Repair once more; this time with Outlook closed, tried to add an account, but I am still getting the same errors as before. A box pops up entitled "Test Account Settings", under the title it reads, "Some errors occurred while processing the tests. Review the list of errors below for more details. If the problem persists, contact your internet provider."

Under the "Tasks" tab...

X Log onto incoming mail server (POP 3) Failed
X Send test e-mail message Failed

Under the "Errors" tab...

. Log onto incoming mail server (POP3): Your e-mail server rejected your login. Verify your user name and password for this account in Account Settings. The server responded: -ERR [AUTH] Authentication failed

. Send test e-mail message: Your e-mail server rejected your login. Verify your user name and password for this account in Account Settings.

The problems persists, I contacted my internet provider (Verizon FIOS), and they can't fix it.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## GSHow143 (May 3, 2011)

Are you me, or what? Please let me know if you get this figured out. I am dealing with the exact same issue and I have gone down the exact same road in trying to fix it. Extremely frustrated. It has to be an Outlook issue, as my Droid phone has no problem accessing my Verizon email account, and I have no issues logging onto the account with any computer. I have everything set properly, yet Outlook cannot access the server....and it just started happening on my desk top. Been working perfectly for months.


----------



## hem_eam (Dec 19, 2010)

GSHow143,
No... I haven't figured it out. My Outlook problems began when I installed Microsoft Office 2010. When I tried to configure Outlook 2010 it wouldn't work, and it stopped working on my other two computers.
So... I came up with an extremely convoluted work-around. I created a "gmail" account. Then, I installed Mozilla Thunderbird as my email client. Then, I accessed verizon web mail, and I forwarded all my "verizon.net" emails to my "gmail" address. I am able to get them in Thunderbird. It's not an ideal set up, but it works.
Thanks for your comments. I'm sorry to hear that you're having similar issues, but at least now I don't feel completely alone!


----------

